# WC Sound Smackdown Columbus, OH.



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

This should be a great show guys, would love to get a good turn out. If I do get a nice turn out, I will make my next show after this event a 2x event to make it more worth your while.


----------



## Edward Conley (Mar 27, 2014)

This should be a great would love to get a good turn out. If I do get a nice turn out, I will make my next show after this event a 2 event to make it more worth your while..


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

bump it up!


----------

